# Danica Patrick getting divorced



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News:



> Danica Patrick and her husband are divorcing after seven years of marriage.
> Patrick announced the split with Paul Hospenthal on her Facebook page Tuesday.
> "I am sad to inform my fans that after seven years, Paul and I have decided amicably end our marriage," she said. "This isn't easy for either of us, but mutually it has come to this. He has been an important person and friend in my life and that's how we will remain moving forward."
> Hospenthal is a physical therapist who met Patrick while treating her for a non-racing injury. The two were married in 2005, and he is 17 years older than the 30-year-old driver.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Performance and durability are of the utmost importance to race car drivers.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

With all due respect, why is this even worth discussing? When I saw the title of this thread, I confess that my immediate reaction was, "Who cares?"

Have we as a society sunk depressingly low that we're now advertising the divorces of minor notables? 

Maybe it's just me, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Lord Vader said:


> With all due respect, why is this even worth discussing? When I saw the title of this thread, I confess that my immediate reaction was, "Who cares?"
> 
> Have we as a society sunk depressingly low that we're now advertising the divorces of minor notables?
> 
> Maybe it's just me, I guess. :shrug:


Its not just you. I say it everyday while watching local "news".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah....ya knew things would head this way as soon as the GoDaddy commercials started...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Announcement means- She is back in the race again and READY to ride


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I first saw this in places I expected to see it - sports sections.

Now I'm seeing the story all over the place and, yeah, I have to ask "so what?".

The fact that the first woman who *ever* finished in the top-10 in a NASCAR national series announces a divorce right after she accomplishes that feat? Yeah - sports section news. But that's it.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

I am sure many of the single guys here are happy for the heads up! Wait a minute, single guys have better things to do than surf DBSTalk, never mind.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I heard that she took out 10 other marriages and blamed everyone else.

Yes, this is not news. Or even remotely news.

Another media invented creature.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

If I was 50 years younger, we did not have cougars in the old days.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

fluffybear said:


> From Fox News:


I would think that him being home and her on the road at least 36 weeks of the year is a major problem.
Also he might not like being known as "Danica's Husband".

I will miss my NHRA and NASCAR until it starts up again in February. This past year was a good one in the racing communities.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It isn't news to me... but then most news isn't news... gossip has become the news... I remember when people made fun of gossip, even though they did it anyway... now the stigma of gossip is gone, and is largely replacing the actual news.

Divorce of anyone should only be news to the people and families involved... but that's true of a lot of things.


----------

